# X Box microphones keep breaking



## madzone (Sep 14, 2010)

Middle boy has gone through 3 microphone headset things in as many months. He says they just stop working. Any idea what could be happening? Any suggestions I've made just end up with me getting my head bitten off.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 14, 2010)

Most likely fault will always be where the cable goes into the body of the phones or the plug, but my walkman phones take vast amounts of abuse.

Buy him a soldering iron - hopefully it'll turn into a profitable hobby.


----------



## Boycey (Sep 14, 2010)

iirc they have really skinny cables that are easily crushed- that's the most likely cause.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 14, 2010)

If they're that bad and you don't want to replace the cable with something more substantial, all I can suggest is tying a thin cord between microphone and plug that's slightly shorter than the cable.

Do X-boxes have standard 3.5mm jack sockets ?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 14, 2010)

They're just shit, I've gone through three in less than a year. Only got a new pair because they came with the xbox slim but yeah totally shit headset. Would be nice to get a better set but don't really want to spend 50 quid on a pair tbh...


----------



## dlx1 (Sep 15, 2010)

Middle boy told me you should buy him some Turtle Beach X41


----------



## madzone (Sep 15, 2010)

That sounds like lubricant


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 15, 2010)

dlx1 said:


> Middle boy told me you should buy him some Turtle Beach X41



Lol there's not chance in fucking hell I'm paying £130 for a fucking headset!


----------



## madzone (Sep 16, 2010)

Hie eyes lit up when I mentioned something about turtles. No way he's getting a £130 headset though.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 16, 2010)

Looking at pictures of them, they look like they use the same sort of 3 ring jack plugs used on camcorders - left, right, microphone.

What I would do as an inveterate bodger, would be to cannibalise one of those cables (jack to 3 phonos) - cutting back the microphone's screened cable until it worked. You wouldn't even need to solder it - and could potentially end up with a longer cable that avoided the problems.


----------



## dlx1 (Sep 16, 2010)

There cheaper one, ones with cable Turtle Beach Ear Force X11 wired 

X31 about 80 - 90 quid 

you should think who want to be best mum of the month


----------



## madzone (Sep 16, 2010)

Balls to that. His mates think he has the coolest mum, he'll have to make do with that.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 16, 2010)

A shame she'll refuse to un-ignore me and take any advice


----------



## madzone (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm not ignoring you I'm just not fucking about with cables.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 16, 2010)

It's empowering.


----------



## madzone (Sep 20, 2010)

He's found some cheap Turtle's Head ones or whatever they're called on Amazon. Are they worth bothering with do you think?


----------



## dlx1 (Sep 20, 2010)

Turtle's Head 


what ones? 
Amazon Do a pricerunner  ebuyer game may be cheaper or other online shop
And yes worth getting.


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 20, 2010)

yeah i use the X4's and there awesome for online play 5.1 etc...


----------

